# need help



## gtodude41206 (Jan 13, 2007)

im looking to get down in into the 11's maybe high 10's and i know it all really starts with the suspension. Well the suspension is the basis should i say. I need help on some of the best stuff from struts to some good drag radials.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Pedder's. They have a drag set-up that'll get you there. In regards to tires.... you will most definitely have to widen/flare the fenders a little to accomodate enough meat to get you into that kind of time range. The 1/4 is 75% based on your 60'. The rest is just shifting and HP. To get you that fast, you'll need north of 500rwhp. To stick that kind of power you'll need 295+ sized tires, even with slicks. Good luck and let us now when you make it.


----------



## gtodude41206 (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanx for responding and i most def will


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

*mods*

Is your car stock,,if it is,, start off with a AEM cold air intake and then bring it for a full LS2 Dyno Tune


----------

